# A/C sensor?



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Is that what this is? I have it arrowed. The big bolt looking thing.

Zoomed in:









Zoomed out:









Also what is this for? It looks like it got hot once, it's around the stock air box location.

Zoomed in:









Zoomed out: You can see where it runs from here.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

not sure about the first one, i'll check on that. but the second one looks like your temperature sensor for the intake.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay, thanks for your help. Do I need to keep that temp sensor in place? I'm thinking yes. I'm getting a K/N air filter with the MAS adapter. Just zip tie it somewhere in the filter housing or around it? Yeah, this is all about my '97 240sx. Just to make sure.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, i think you should be fine as long as the MAF sensor is hooked up. when my friend gave me his intake off his 97 he left it off and it drove fine.


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay, thanks. I found out what that other thing is...or was. 








It's that triple-pressure switch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SpeedmanRC said:


> Is that what this is? I have it arrowed. The big bolt looking thing.
> 
> Zoomed in:
> 
> ...


Looks to me like a sight glass on the dual-pressure switch.


----------

